# Canyon Positive erfahrungen



## CedricLeuschner (24. November 2020)

Servus, 
Ich erstelle jetzt einfach mal einen Thread, zu positiven Erfahrungen bei Canyon, weil ich einfach nicht glaube, dass der Service immer schlecht ist bzw auch mal gut war. Das Problem ist, dass schlechte Erfahrungen immer mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen als gute.
Also schießt los! Was war an eurer Canyon Bestellung oder Eurer Erfahrung am Service positiv?


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Was war an eurer Canyon Bestellung positiv?



Das sie storniert wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedricLeuschner (24. November 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das sie storniert wurde


Kann man jetzt so oder so sehen😂


----------



## ArmlingAndi (24. November 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das sie storniert wurde


Ufffff!


----------



## Majuran86 (24. November 2020)

Ich war durchweg zufrieden.
Habe mein 2019er spectral cf im Sale für 2799€ vor Ort angesehen und direkt mitgenommen.
Kurze Zeit später wurde aus dem Sale nochmal ein Sale wo die Bikes auf einmal 2499, glaube ich, gekostet haben.
Nach kurzem Schriftwechsel habe ich die Differenz überwiesen bekommen.

Dieses Jahr im August ist mir ein Lackfehler am Rahmen aufgefallen. (war eigentlich unrelevant aber ich war mir unsicher).
Hab die Kiste komplett zerlegt und bin nach Koblenz gefahren. War gegen 10:00 da und bin um 15:00 mit neuem Rahmen nach Hause gefahren.
Sogar mit neuem Steuersatz und Innenlager.

Erreichbarkeit am Telefon ist nicht so cool bzw. eine Katastrophe...der Messengerservice klappt "ok".

Am besten funktioniert es in meinen Augen per Facebookmessenger. Da bekommt man zumindest innerhalb von 1-4h eine Rückmeldung.

Ich konnte meine zwei Anliegen immer erst per Facebook und wenn ich dann noch fragen hatte halt vor Ort zufriedenstellend gelöst bekommen.

Kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (24. November 2020)

Majuran86 schrieb:


> Ich war durchweg zufrieden.
> Habe mein 2019er spectral cf im Sale für 2799€ vor Ort angesehen und direkt mitgenommen.
> Kurze Zeit später wurde aus dem Sale nochmal ein Sale wo die Bikes auf einmal 2499, glaube ich, gekostet haben.
> Nach kurzem Schriftwechsel habe ich die Differenz überwiesen bekommen.
> ...


Ja gut da muss man aber auch sagen, dass der Telefon service eigentlich grad bei keinem Hersteller wirklich funktioniert


----------



## Majuran86 (24. November 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Ja gut da muss man aber auch sagen, dass der Telefon service eigentlich grad bei keinem Hersteller wirklich funktioniert


 eben. Finde ich jetzt auch nicht so tragisch.


----------



## seblubb (24. November 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch super zufrieden! Habe nie da gekauft und kann einfach nichts Negatives berichten. Hammer!


🤭


----------



## CedricLeuschner (24. November 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> 🤭


Manchmal is dieses Forum echt genauso hilfreich wie n Krümel im Socken   😂


----------



## Majuran86 (24. November 2020)

Also ich kann mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das Propain noch viel beschissener ist...man sollte vllt. auch einfach nicht vergessen das die Direktversenderbikes in der Regel ein paar ordentliche Stangen günstiger sind. 

Einfach so lange fahren bis auseinander fällt und dann schnell was neues.

Neu ist immer besser! ;-)


----------



## CedricLeuschner (24. November 2020)

Majuran86 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das Propain noch viel beschissener ist...man sollte vllt. auch einfach nicht vergessen das die Direktversenderbikes in der Regel ein paar ordentliche Stangen günstiger sind.
> 
> Einfach so lange fahren bis auseinander fällt und dann schnell was neues.
> 
> Neu ist immer besser! ;-)


Naja an sich is der Service sogar teilweise im lokalen Bikeshop nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. November 2020)

2004 war alles super mit meinem Canyon Nerve. Spitzengerät und Lieferung vor der Zeit.

Torque DH vom Kumpel war eigentlich auch wunderbar. Ich meine das hatte einen Lackplatzer an der Kettenstrebe und er hat nachträglich etwas Rabatt bekommen.

2017 mit Kurzzeitfreundin ein Nerve 5 bestellt. Picobello und einfach klasse für das Geld.

Versender-Hasser-Kumpel hat 2018 für seine Frau ein Grand Canyon bestellt und fetten Respekt gezollt.
Er hats dann sogar mit nem YT Top-Modell versucht. Fetter Reinfall und hat ihn definitiv einige graue Haare gekostet.  Hat sich dann ein Santa Cruz geholt und ist jetzt wieder Versender-Hasser.  Aber das Canyon behalten.


----------



## Geplagter (19. Februar 2021)

Die Anzahl der positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Koblenzer Versender hält sich ja zumindest in diesem Thread in durchaus überschaubaren Grenzen. Woran liegt es? 
Sind die gemachten Erfahrungen tatsächlich überwiegend negativ, oder trauen sich diejenigen, bei denen alles zufriedenstellend lief nicht, hier Stellung zu beziehen?


----------



## oldie-pilot (19. Februar 2021)

09er Torque - alles i.o.
13er Torque  - Probleme mit dem Sun Ringle Laufrädern. Keine zufriedenstellende Lösung von C. Der Hersteller hat aber kulant reagiert. 
15er Torque - Probleme mit ShapeShifter - unproblematisch Hilfe. 
2Reverbs unkompliziert getauscht bekommen.

Also alles im Rahmen, unterm Strich war ich zufrieden.


----------



## styl0 (21. Februar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Koblenzer Versender hält sich ja zumindest in diesem Thread in durchaus überschaubaren Grenzen. Woran liegt es?
> Sind die gemachten Erfahrungen tatsächlich überwiegend negativ, oder trauen sich diejenigen, bei denen alles zufriedenstellend lief nicht, hier Stellung zu beziehen?


Ich habe nen Canyon bestellt. Geliefert werden soll Ende Mai. Wenn das Bike irgendwann dann mal wirklich da ist, berichte ich gern. Egal wie es ausging.


----------



## null-2wo (21. Februar 2021)

rad ausm outlet bestellt,

angerufen und gefragt, welche feder im dämpfer verbaut ist, und ob die gewechselt werden kann (konnte sie nicht),

rad drei tage später bekommen,

besserer luftdämpfer drin, besserer LRS, pedale dabei,

fertig.

(2012)


----------



## Brozzilla (23. Februar 2021)

Canyon Lux am 12.02.2021 morgens im Outlet bestellt. Am nächsten Tag zur selben Zeit war es bei mir. 
man kann also auch durchaus Glück mit (s)einer Bestellung haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le_Chiffre (26. Februar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Koblenzer Versender hält sich ja zumindest in diesem Thread in durchaus überschaubaren Grenzen. Woran liegt es?
> Sind die gemachten Erfahrungen tatsächlich überwiegend negativ, oder trauen sich diejenigen, bei denen alles zufriedenstellend lief nicht, hier Stellung zu beziehen?


Die Fragen treffen es schon recht gut, es ist wohl eine Schieflage der Wahrnehmung. Die positiven Erfahrungen sind wohl der Normalfall und keinen Post wert. Berücksichtigt man die Anzahl der verkauften Räder ist auch die Quote der negativen Erfahrungen sehr überschaubar. Ich kenne einige Canyon- "Wiederholungstäter", Rennrad und/oder MTB.
Ich selbst habe im September 2020 mein 4. Canyon bekommen, 36h nach der Bestellung und alles TOP. Dafür mach´ ich aber kein Fass auf.

LG
LC


----------



## Geplagter (26. Februar 2021)

Le_Chiffre schrieb:


> Die Fragen treffen es schon recht gut, es ist wohl eine Schieflage der Wahrnehmung. Die positiven Erfahrungen sind wohl der Normalfall und keinen Post wert. Berücksichtigt man die Anzahl der verkauften Räder ist auch die Quote der negativen Erfahrungen sehr überschaubar. Ich kenne einige Canyon- "Wiederholungstäter", Rennrad und/oder MTB.
> Ich selbst habe im September 2020 mein 4. Canyon bekommen, 36h nach der Bestellung und alles TOP. Dafür mach´ ich aber kein Fass auf.
> 
> LG
> LC


Ich bin zwar selbst kein Canyon-Kunde, man liest jedoch immer wieder, dass sich die Koblenzer mit dem Service nach dem Kauf schwertun. Sei es, dass sie die passenden Ersatzteile nicht parat haben, oder dass sie diese nur an Erstkäufer des Bikes verkaufen wollen. Das Bikes - sofern lagernd - schnell beim Kunden ankommen, scheint dagegen durchaus der Normalfall zu sein.


----------



## styl0 (26. Februar 2021)

Le_Chiffre schrieb:


> Die Fragen treffen es schon recht gut, es ist wohl eine Schieflage der Wahrnehmung. Die positiven Erfahrungen sind wohl der Normalfall und keinen Post wert. Berücksichtigt man die Anzahl der verkauften Räder ist auch die Quote der negativen Erfahrungen sehr überschaubar. Ich kenne einige Canyon- "Wiederholungstäter", Rennrad und/oder MTB.
> Ich selbst habe im September 2020 mein 4. Canyon bekommen, 36h nach der Bestellung und alles TOP. Dafür mach´ ich aber kein Fass auf.
> 
> LG
> LC


Dein Beitrag stimmt mich positiv. Ich freue mich mittlerweile sehr aufs neue Bike (Exceed CFR) und was du sagst stimmt auch absolut (in jeglicher Hinsicht). Bin ich zufrieden, melde ich mich definitiv seltener als wenn ich unzufrieden bin. Sicherlich liegt bei vielen Versendern (nicht nur bei Canyon!) einiges im Argen. Wichtig ist denke ich auch die Gewissheit: Wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte lieber lokal kaufen. Wenn ich hier teils lese weshalb man das komplette Bike (!) einschicken will...nunja. Mitm Radfahren (fahren ja, reparieren 0) scheints da nicht weit her zu sein.
irgendwann hab ich mal gelernt (ich glaube es war mein alter Herr  ), selbst den Schraubenschlüssel zu schwingen. Mein Bike kommt...irgendwann und ich werde berichten 
Klar ists ärgerlich wenn nach den ersten 300km was kaputt geht, das kann aber genauso bei Specialized passieren..("Brain" undso).


----------



## Magnacus (27. Februar 2021)

Positiv:

Bestellung von Canyonspezifischen Kleinteilen per E-Mail über das Kontaktformular.
Am nächsten Tag war die Auftragsbestätigung da, dann die Zahlungsaufforderung per Vorkasse.
4 Tage später klingelte die DHL.


Schwierig war allerdings im Voraus die Teilenummer herauszufinden.
Über die Homepage findet man (fast) gar nichts. Katastrophe.
Über Google hab ich die Explosionszeichnungen des Rahmen als PDF mit den Teilenummern gefunden.


----------



## PeterParker (1. März 2021)

Positiv:
Bei meinem Spectral gab es Probleme mit einem Gewinde. Der Rahmen war 3 Wochen bei Canyon, dann klingelte der Paketbote mit einem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. März 2021)

Ich glaub mehr kommt nicht mehr. Thread kann zu. 


Im Ernst: Ich glaube, dass die wenigsten Canyon Kunden in Foren aktiv sind. Der "typische" Canyon Kunde liest Print-Magazine und bestellt den Testsieger/Kauftipp online. Fertig.


----------



## styl0 (1. März 2021)

Macht Sinn, bei 607 Seiten Canyon Galerie.





						Die große Canyon-Galerie - Teil 2
					

Desert




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. März 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Macht Sinn, bei 607 Seiten Canyon Galerie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist über eine Dauer von 12 Jahren entstanden, somit umgerechnet rund 3,5 Posts pro Tag. Gemessen an einem Unternehmen, welches in 2020 einen Umsatz von 400 Millionen Euro gemacht hat und ohne die Posts abzuziehen, die von den gleichen Leuten gemacht wurden, ist das nicht wirklich beeindruckend, sondern belegt meine Aussage.

Danke dafür


----------



## styl0 (1. März 2021)

Im Umkehrschluss könnte ich auch behaupten niemand hier fährt Trek...schließlich haben die nicht mal einen eigenen Forenbereich. 

Du hast die allgemeine Aktivität vom Canyon Bereich mal im Vergleich zu den anderen Versendern angesehen (gerne auch die allgemeine Threadlänge der Bilderthreads)?


----------



## Magnacus (1. März 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Das ist über eine Dauer von 12 Jahren entstanden, somit umgerechnet rund 3,5 Posts pro Tag. Gemessen an einem Unternehmen, welches in 2020 einen Umsatz von 400 Millionen Euro gemacht hat und ohne die Posts abzuziehen, die von den gleichen Leuten gemacht wurden, ist das nicht wirklich beeindruckend, sondern belegt meine Aussage.
> 
> Danke dafür



Finde ich nicht.
Die Rocky-Mountain Galerie ist deutlich kleiner





						Rocky Mountain Galerie
					

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: 154099




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Das sagt somit rein gar nichts über die Qualität aus 😉
Und Deine Theorie zu Foren- oder Print-Magazine Leser wäre dann auch widerlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. März 2021)

War ja nur eine Theorie, d.h. nicht, dass ich recht habe


----------



## Bergbube (1. März 2021)

Hab ein spectral 2016 bisher null Probleme. Hab auch schon Ersatzteile von canion bekommen. Jetzt ein Sender und null Probleme. Kam nach 3 Tagen an und alles top.
Klar alles mit den korrekten nm nachziehen und fetten. Alles super.
Freund hat ein torque 2018 und ein rennrad 2014 bisher auch null Probleme.
Mein Bruder hat ein rennrad von 2015 und auch keine Probleme. 
Wenn man selbst basteln kann dann passt canion


----------



## Solar86 (2. März 2021)

Habe im Dezember ein Sender CFR FMD bestellt, war nach 4 Tagen da. Leider waren die Lagerschalen (Steuersatzadapter?) falsch verbaut, und ich hatte Mysteriöserweise vor 2 Wochen 2 Lack Platzer im Rahmen, bei denen ich keinen Schimmer hatte woher die kamen. Reaktion vom Kundenservice kam prompt und kompromisslos, und ich bin echt sehr positiv überrascht, nach allem was ich über Canyons Service gelesen habe.

Mir wurde Rabatt und ein Gutschein angeboten, was ich beides dankend angenommen habe. jetzt kann ich - ohne das Bike wieder eintüten zu müssen und für Wochen nach Koblenz zu senden - den Lackschaden reparieren lassen, Folie drüber kleben und 1, 2 Sachen ausm Store dazu bestellen. Hätte alles nicht so unkompliziert passieren müssen - Montagefehler und Lack Platzer sind ja recht schwierig nachzuweisen, somit hätte Canyon sich auch einfach nett empfehlen können, bzw. auf Einsendung und eigenständige Instandsetzung beharren können.

Ich denke, dass es oftmals auch darauf ankommt wie man in den Wald ruft... 

Bleibt gesund!


----------



## StBe (3. März 2021)

Hatte ein Canyon Strive MJ 2017 bestellt. Kam leider mit Lackschäden an der Kettenstreben bei mir an, eine Speiche war locker und die Reverb hatte das modeltypische Wippen. Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice ging über Chat und Telefon noch ganz okay. Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich das Rad einschicken oder in Koblenz vorbeibringen kann. Hatte es dann dort in der Werkstatt abgegeben zur Reparatur aller Mängel (natürlich auf Kosten von Canyon).  Nach ca. 3 Wochen kam das neue Rad per Post. Leider wieder mit einem anderen Lackschaden (natürlich wurde der komplette Rahmen getauscht und nicht die einzelne Kettenstrebe). Die anderen defekten Teile waren repariert/getauscht. Habe dann von Canyon einen Rabatt auf das Rad bekommen. Würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass es ein positives Erlebnis war, der Service hat aus meiner Sicht noch das Beste daraus gemacht und ich war entgegen den Meinungen im Netz positiv überrascht von der Erreichbarkeit und der Dauer des Services. Lag aber vll. auch daran, dass ich vor Ort in Koblenz war.

Dennoch habe ich mich beim nächsten Neukauf gegen Canyon entschieden. Aber auch das Rad kam mit Lackschäden vom Transport an


----------



## Schneemann851 (3. März 2021)

jetzt muss ich auch mal ;-)

Ich hatte vorher ein Radon, hier war immer alles gut, Lieferung, Telefonische erreichbarkeit, technische Auskünfte, Reklamationen ( Magura MT5 Bremspumpe platzte ) wurde schnell bearbeitet usw. ( nur zum vergleich )

4/2020 hatte ich mir ein Lieferbares Spectral in M gekauft, ware ging 2-3 tage danach in den Versand und war ca. 3-4 Wochen verschwunden, anschliesend tauchte es bei Canyon wieder auf und wurde " nochmals " versendet ( Lieferzeit am Ende ca 5-6 Wochen )

nach ca 150 km Fahrt, hat sich die Schraube der hinteren Kettenstrebe gelöst und die Kunstoffabdeckkung verdrückt, nach einen versuchten Telefonat mit Warteschleife und 75 bzw. nach 10 min noch 70 anderen vor mir sendetet ich eine Email !
nach ca 3 Wochen hin und her ( E-mail ca 1 x Wöchentlich ) bekahm ich nach ca 4 Wochen die Ersatzteile zugesendet ! 

Ich selbst fahre sehr gerne mit dem Spectral, es ist ein super rad aber der Service bringt mich dazu, dass ich am überlegen bin ob ich mir nicht ein Rad einer anderen Marke Kaufe ! 

Für mich ist Radfahren ein Hobby, das ich gerne am Wochenende mache, wenn hier etwas kaputt geht, habe ich selbst eine Anforderung , dass das Teil binnen einer Woche ( ca 5 Werktage ) bei mir ist ( Lager, Bolzen Abdeckkungen usw. ), sodass am WE das Rad wieder Einsatzbereit ist , wenn eine Firma soviel Umsatz bzw. Gewinn macht, sollte es auch möglich sein, mitarbeiter im Callcenter sowie Lager einzustellen, um Kunden standesgemäß zu beliefern, sonst wird sich die Spirale bald rückwärts drehen !!!


----------



## Deleted 217913 (3. März 2021)

Ich habe in 2014 und in 2016 bei Canyon gekauft. Beide Male zur vollen Zufriedenheit und auch ein Servicefall in 2016 wurde zufriedenstellend und auch relativ zügig erledigt. Die Erreichbarkeit per Telefon war in 2016 schon "nicht optimal", allerdings gab es einen Mailkontakt der ganz gut funktionierte.

In 2020 habe ich für meine Frau und meine Tochter je ein Mountainbike geordert. Canyon deshalb, weil das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht das schlechteste war und schrauben kann ich selbst bei Bedarf. 
Dazu kam noch, dass die Farbgebung bei den weiblichen Wesen scheinbar viel Gewicht hat ;-)
Bei beiden konnte der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden, es wurden 8, bzw. 11 Wochen mehr. OK, war jetzt im Winter nicht soooo tragisch, die beiden sind Schönwetter-Fahrer.

Jemanden bei Canyon telefonisch zu erreichen war nahezu unmöglich und aus dem Chat wird man bei zu langer Inaktivität auch rausgekickt (auch wenn der Canyon-MA zu lange zögert!). Hier hat nur eine Kontaktaufnahme via Facebook erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht der beste Weg der Kommunikation für ein Unternehmen.....

Unterm Strich wird die letzten Jahre immer Besserung versprochen, aber es tut sich nicht wirklich was, zumindest nicht zum Besseren.

Meine  drei Bikes sind nicht von Canyon und ich habe gerade eine Kleinigkeit an meinem Gravelbike klären müssen und konnte bei Bergamont erleben wie Service sein kann und Kunden zufrieden stellt.

Mal für alle Betroffenen unzufriedenen Canyon-Kunden ein kleiner Trost, lasst euch mal auf Vodafone ein und dann wisst ihr was die Hölle des Kundenservice ist!!
So billig können die gar nicht werden, dass ich dort nochmal einen Festnetzanschluss nehme, selbst geschenkt wäre es den Ärger nicht wert.


----------



## styl0 (4. März 2021)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mal für alle Betroffenen unzufriedenen Canyon-Kunden ein kleiner Trost, lasst euch mal auf Vodafone ein und dann wisst ihr was die Hölle des Kundenservice ist!!
> So billig können die gar nicht werden, dass ich dort nochmal einen Festnetzanschluss nehme, selbst geschenkt wäre es den Ärger nicht wert.


DAS kann ich voll bestätigen.


----------



## terryx (4. März 2021)

Ist schon einige Jahre her, aber einer der Tourguides in unserer lokalen DAV-Sektion hatte satte Probleme mit seinem neu gekauften Cannondale gehabt und sich dann laut fluchend von dem Hersteller verabschiedet. Schlechte Erfahrungen kann man also in der Tat überall sammeln.
Ich selber habe mit mittlerweile 6 Canyons (RR und MTB) nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt, auch was die Beschaffung einiger weniger Ersatzteile anbelangte. Allerdings würde ich mir, nach den hier im Forum kürzlich geschilderten Erfahrungen, kein gebrauchtes Canyon kaufen, zumindest kein MTB.


----------



## filiale (4. März 2021)

Wenn man so liest was beim neuen Canyon Aero 2021 Rad abgeht (Sattelstütze zu weich, Lenkerbruch, alle Kunden eines SLX und CFR werden angeschrieben das Rad nicht mehr zu benutzen), dann ist die Qualität schon etwas gesunken. Ich wundere mich, warum sowas beim Testen nicht auffällt. Zumal das keine Einzelfälle sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (5. März 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn man so liest was beim neuen Canyon Aero 2021 Rad abgeht (Sattelstütze zu weich, Lenkerbruch, alle Kunden eines SLX und CFR werden angeschrieben das Rad nicht mehr zu benutzen), dann ist die Qualität schon etwas gesunken. Ich wundere mich, warum sowas beim Testen nicht auffällt. Zumal das keine Einzelfälle sind.


Das ist in der Tat bedenklich, was Canyon da mit dem Aeroad momentan abliefert. Ich komme immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis, das man in Koblenz auf Basis des unglaublichen Erfolgs der letzten Jahre einfach etwas übermütig und sehr kreativ geworden ist. Magazine usw. testen auch nur noch, wie gut oder schlecht ein Rad fährt. Ob das Material hält, oder die Toleranzen insbesondere im Tretlagerbereich in Ordnung sind usw. werden hingegen nicht einmal am Rande betrachtet. Das sind doch paradiesische Zustände für die Firmen. Die können im Prinzip jeden schick verpackten Schrott für viel Geld an den Kunden verhökern und keiner merkts. Vielleicht führt ja dieser nun durchaus publikumswirksame Lenkerbruch bei MvdP zu einem Umdenken. Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf, wie Canyon mit den Kunden des Aeroad umgehen wird. Da können sie dann mal zeigen, wie Service geht. Ob dann auch wieder nur Erstkäufer einen Ersatz oder Tausch angeboten bekommen?


----------



## filiale (5. März 2021)

Es betrifft ja nur das 2021 Modell. Da wird es nur Erstkäufer geben.


----------



## styl0 (5. März 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn man so liest was beim neuen Canyon Aero 2021 Rad abgeht (Sattelstütze zu weich, Lenkerbruch, alle Kunden eines SLX und CFR werden angeschrieben das Rad nicht mehr zu benutzen), dann ist die Qualität schon etwas gesunken. Ich wundere mich, warum sowas beim Testen nicht auffällt. Zumal das keine Einzelfälle sind.


Das Problem, der fehlende Dauertest, der meist gar nicht abbildbar ist, kann man doch aber auch auf andere Gebiete übertragen. Ich hatte z.B. einen Skoda Octavia 5e. Der Octavia gilt ansonsten als absolut solides Auto mit dem man problemlos auch Strecke machen kann ohne ständig in die Werkstatt zu dackeln. Genau dafür hatte ich den Wagen gekauft. Toller Fahrkomfort, viel Platz, relativ preisgünstig und auf langen Strecken auch ein geringer Verbrauch. Nach vier Jahren habe ich den Wagen entnervt verkauft. Davor hatte ich einen Golf V, über etwa den gleichen Zeitraum. Während dieser Zeit war der Octavia doppelt (!) so häufig in der Werkstatt wie der Golf. Zu Beginn v.a. auch wegen konstruktiver Mängel, die zwar kostenfrei beseitigt wurden (im Rahmen des möglichen), einige Dinge sind aber bis zum Ende geblieben. Absolut enttäuschend, wenn du auf den Wagen beruflich angewiesen bist. Auch der direkte Kontakt zu Skoda hat nichts gebracht. Heute reifen Produkte beim Kunden und nicht mehr beim Hersteller. Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Skoda. 
So kanns eben auch gehen....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. März 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Das Problem, der fehlende Dauertest, der meist gar nicht abbildbar ist, kann man doch aber auch auf andere Gebiete übertragen. Ich hatte z.B. einen Skoda Octavia 5e. Der Octavia gilt ansonsten als absolut solides Auto mit dem man problemlos auch Strecke machen kann ohne ständig in die Werkstatt zu dackeln. Genau dafür hatte ich den Wagen gekauft. Toller Fahrkomfort, viel Platz, relativ preisgünstig und auf langen Strecken auch ein geringer Verbrauch. Nach vier Jahren habe ich den Wagen entnervt verkauft. Davor hatte ich einen Golf V, über etwa den gleichen Zeitraum. Während dieser Zeit war der Octavia doppelt (!) so häufig in der Werkstatt wie der Golf. Zu Beginn v.a. auch wegen konstruktiver Mängel, die zwar kostenfrei beseitigt wurden (im Rahmen des möglichen), einige Dinge sind aber bis zum Ende geblieben. Absolut enttäuschend, wenn du auf den Wagen beruflich angewiesen bist. Auch der direkte Kontakt zu Skoda hat nichts gebracht. Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Skoda. So kanns eben auch gehen....


oh- ein Autovergleich, ich fahre jetzt den 2. Octavia, vor meinem aktuellen Octavia 5e (der jetzt genau 5 Jahre alt ist) hatte ich einen 1z den ich auch 6 Jahre hatte, mit beiden Autos hatte ich keine ungeplannten Werkstattbesuche, ausser mein aktueller hatte direkt am Anfang einen defekten Sensor vom ABS. Davor hatte ich Audi, da hatte ich viel mehr Probleme. Fazit: nur noch Octavia 

Zum Thema - bisher zufrieden mit meinem Canyon. Lieferzeit war top Mittwochs bestellt, 2 Tage später am freitag per DHL geliefert!


----------



## styl0 (5. März 2021)

@sauerlaender75:
Na klar, so kanns eben auch gehen. Ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen, dass die Annahme man würde generell aufgrund guter Erfahrungen und Testberichte immer das "Richtige" finden, grundweg falsch ist.


----------



## goooofy (10. März 2021)

Finde gut auch mal psotives zu sammeln. Es wird oft nur über negatives geschrieben.

Habe zwar auch paar kritische Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht, aber wurden dann ALLE zufriedenstellend gelöst.

Pathlite: 
Ahead Kralle bzw. "Wrenge" war mit Fett montiert und dann hat die Ahead-Kappe natürlich die Gabel nicht richtig gehalten. Hoffe mal das habe ich so richtig beschrieben.
Problem bei Canyon gemeldet, neue Wrenge zugeschickt und ohne Probleme Freigabe Radladen bekommen. --> Problem umgehend behoben. Dauer vielleicht 5 Tage.

Neuron:
-Kabel für Sattelstütze zu lang. Schaltzug Umwerfer nicht in Ordnung. Übernahme der Kosten für Anpassung beider Züge im Radladen.  --> top gelöst. Da war der Termin beim Schrauber schwieriger zu bekommen. Habe ich dort machen lassen weil ich nicht die richtige Zange für das kürzen der Züge hatte.
-Bruch der Schraube am Horstlink auf der Antriebsseite. War kurz eine Aufregung, aber Canyon hat dann doch eine Lösung gefunden. Hat in Summe 1,5 Wochen gedauert. Informatiuonsfluß aber schwierig. Wen es interessiert: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-neuron-mounting-kit-hl-gp0202-01.930870/

Habe dann noch zwei Hardtails Grand Canyon für meine Kinder. Ohne Probleme. Top Bikes!!

Bei allen Rädern war jedoch ein Manko die Lieferzeit. Nach Bestellung wurde Termin nach hinten verschoben und dann doch wieder verkürzt. Aber wenn nicht auf Lager ist das echt ein Glücksspiel. Wenn ich nochmal eins kaufe dann wenn es auf Lager ist. Mit zukünftigen Terminen wäre ich ab jetzt vorsichtig. Muss man halt wissen worauf man sich einlässt.

In Summe muss man eins zugestehen, man bekommt halt viel Fahrrad und gute Komponenten für sein Geld. Und schick sind die Bikes auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. März 2021)

@goooofy Das war dann Glück für Dich weil Andere bereits das Problem mehrfach gemeldet haben und Canyon seit Monaten daran arbeitet eine  Lösung zu finden. Hättest Du so wie manch anderer im Oktober oder November das Problem gehabt, würde Dein Rad mehrere Monate ungenutzt rumstehen. So gesehen finde ich die Fehlkonstruktion in diesem Bereich keine positive Erfahrung. Denn am neuen Kit sieht man letztlich die Verbesserung und somit das Eingeständnis dass da etwas schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## goooofy (11. März 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> @goooofy Das war dann Glück für Dich weil Andere bereits das Problem mehrfach gemeldet haben und Canyon seit Monaten daran arbeitet eine  Lösung zu finden. Hättest Du so wie manch anderer im Oktober oder November das Problem gehabt, würde Dein Rad mehrere Monate ungenutzt rumstehen. So gesehen finde ich die Fehlkonstruktion in diesem Bereich keine positive Erfahrung. Denn am neuen Kit sieht man letztlich die Verbesserung und somit das Eingeständnis dass da etwas schief gelaufen ist.


ok. Weiß natürlich nicht wie lange und oft dieses Poblem gemeldet wurde. Hatte sozusagen Glück, dass dieser Defekt so spät bei mir aufgetreten ist. Und es daher aus meiner Sicht so schnell und positiv gelöst wurde.
Aber ich stimme dir zu, Canyon hat hier eine Spezialschraube in ihrer Konstruktion verwendet, die dann auch noch eine Schwachstelle ist. Zumindest hätte diese Spezialschraube als Ersatzteil verfügbar sein müssen. Hier ist aus meiner Sicht in der Konstruktion schon grundsätzlich der Fehler gemacht worden Standardschrauben zu verwenden. Hoffe mal die geben das intern an die Entwicklung so weiter.


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. März 2021)

Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren. Fahrrad wurde 2 Wochen vor dem angegebenen Liefertermin geliefert. Hatte einen kleinen Mangel, welcher absolut unkompliziert und schnell vom Canyon Serviceteam behoben wurde: Rad kam Freitags und wurde abends montiert, Fehler festgestellt. Samstags über den Chat Kontakt aufgenommen, Bilder per Email geschickt - Austauschteil wurde Montags verschickt.


----------



## scomber (31. März 2021)

Ich bin nun auch Besitzer eines Canyon LUX. Bike wurde 2 Wochen vor Liefertermin an mich versendet (was ein Stress für mich, da ich die Garage noch in Ordnung bringen musste  ). Die Anleitung zum Aufbau ist nur eine prinzipielle Hilfe, da die Beschreibung nicht zu den neusten Modell passt. Wer sich aber ein Versender Bike bestellt der ist auch Technik versiert und bekommt es auf eigene Faust hin (Youtube). Einziges Manko ist eine defekte Sattelstütze D 232 One von DT Swiss. Diese hat axiales Spiel und geht nach einen netten Telefonat mit DT Swiss direkt an den Hersteller zurück (Wozu auch Canyon damit nerven denn die sind nur für Lenker + Rahmen verantwortlich). Melden werde ich den defekt an Canyon damit Sie eine entsprechende Lieferantenbewertung vornehmen und die Wareneingangskontrolle von DT Swiss verschärfen. ICh bin Top zufrieden mit dem Fahrrad. Es ist eine Waffe im XC Bereich und man kann einfach nicht langsam fahren. Benutze es täglich auf den Weg zur Arbeit und zurück. Ein Traum


----------



## Geplagter (31. März 2021)

Ich finde es interessant, dass die Tatsache, dass ein Versender fristgerecht liefern kann, mittlerweile schon zu Begeisterungsstürmen führt und als positive Kundenerfahrung wahrgenommen wird. Liefern andere Versender noch weniger pünktlich, oder worauf begründet sich diese Euphorie? 
Für mich fängt echter Service dann an, wenn es im Nachhinein Probleme gibt. Alles andere sehe ich als Grundvoraussetzung an.


----------



## Solar86 (31. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass die Tatsache, dass ein Versender fristgerecht liefern kann, mittlerweile schon zu Begeisterungsstürmen führt und als positive Kundenerfahrung wahrgenommen wird. Liefern andere Versender noch weniger pünktlich, oder worauf begründet sich diese Euphorie?
> Für mich fängt echter Service dann an, wenn es im Nachhinein Probleme gibt. Alles andere sehe ich als Grundvoraussetzung an.


Naja andere haben erhebliche Probleme zeitnah und Pünktlich zu liefern. Ich weiss ja nicht unter welchem Stein du dich das letzte Jahr über versteckt hast. Pünktliche Lieferung und gute Verfügbarkeit sprechen von guter Prozesslandschaft und Weitblick in der Planung. Alles gute Eigenschaften in einem wirtschaftlich orientierten Unternehmen.

Es gibt viele Gründe für positive und negative Bewertungen, dieser thread ist für Positive Erfahrungen und gerade in dieser Zeit ist die zeitige Warenlieferung wohl immernoch subjektiv auszulegen, jedoch ein valider evaluationspunkt um Zufriedenheit mit einem Unternehmen zu definieren. 

Shitposte doch woanders und lass die negativität doch hier einfach raus.


----------



## filiale (31. März 2021)

Solar86 schrieb:


> Naja andere haben erhebliche Probleme zeitnah und Pünktlich zu liefern. Ich weiss ja nicht unter welchem Stein du dich das letzte Jahr über versteckt hast. Pünktliche Lieferung und gute Verfügbarkeit sprechen von guter Prozesslandschaft und Weitblick in der Planung. Alles gute Eigenschaften in einem wirtschaftlich orientierten Unternehmen.
> 
> Es gibt viele Gründe für positive und negative Bewertungen, dieser thread ist für Positive Erfahrungen und gerade in dieser Zeit ist die zeitige Warenlieferung wohl immernoch subjektiv auszulegen, jedoch ein valider evaluationspunkt um Zufriedenheit mit einem Unternehmen zu definieren.
> 
> Shitposte doch woanders und lass die negativität doch hier einfach raus.



Damit bestätigst Du das pünktliche Lieferung bei Dir zu Service gehört...wie einfach man doch manche Leute zufrieden stellen kann. Das macht mittlerweile nahezu jeder online Shop und ist üblich. Amazon liefert in der Regel schnell, deshalb ist das ein Top Service ? Nein, falsch, die haben einen guten Post Sales Service weshalb viele lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, aber dafür wissen, bei Problemen gut aufgehoben zu sein. Das fehlt bei Canyon leider schon seit sehr langer Zeit. Canyon baut optisch klasse Räder, nur das drum herum ist nicht so optimal.


----------



## pikachu (31. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
hab gerade mein "Grand Canyon 9" eine Woche früher erhalten als geplant. Hatte schon mehrere Bikes von Canyon und hab noch nie was zum Meckern gehabt ;-)
Gruß und frohe Ostern,
Micha


----------



## Geplagter (31. März 2021)

Solar86 schrieb:


> Shitposte doch woanders und lass die negativität doch hier einfach raus.


Bis zu diesem Satz fand ich dein Posting völlig in Ordnung, aber mit dieser Aussage hast du dich so dermaßen disqualifiziert, das kann man eigentlich nicht mehr steigern.
Wer glaubst du das du bist, mir unterstellen zu müssen, ich würde unter einem Stein leben und Shit posten? Stattdessen ergehst du dich in Neusprech und Plattitüden. Wo genau bitte war mein Beitrag negativ?
Ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären, aber wahrscheinlich gehörst du wohl zu den Canyon-Ultras, die jedem den Mund verbieten wollen, der es wagt sich kritisch über diese Firma zu äußern.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. März 2021)

fone schrieb:


> 2017 mit Kurzzeitfreundin ein Nerve 5 bestellt. (...)


Kurzzeit? Kein Wunder bei dem Radl 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (21. Mai 2021)

Heute kam mein neues Exceed. Ich hatte letzte Woche im Chat nachgefragt ob es beim Liefertermin (kommende Woche) bleibt. Sofortige Reaktion, netter Kontakt, mit dem Ergebnis: bleibt dabei. Meine Frage wann genau konnte nicht genau beantwortet werden, würde übers Tracking laufen.
Auch wenn ich mir (aufgrund des eigenen Berufes) darüber bewusst bin das selbst Verpackungsmaterial teils schwierig zu beschaffen ist: 19,99 € für die Box passen nicht. Die Box ist kompakt, auch bedingt weil das Schaltwerk nicht montiert ist, aber es ist unterm Strich ne "Einmallösung". Zum Transport baue ich das Schaltwerk nicht mehr ab. In meinen Augen nicht sehr nachhaltig (auch vor dem Hintergrund der Kosten für den Käufer). Mit dem Bike bin ich voll zufrieden, der erste Test auf "Strecke" steht noch aus. Gut finde ich das Zubehör, obwohl ich selbst alles in "ordentlicher" Ausführung besitze - Es ist besser als nichts und wird wohl auch funktionieren.
Interessehalber habe ich mal im (dicken) Handbuch etwas "geschmökert"...sehr allgemein gehalten, wichtige Drehmomente (z.B. fürs Schaltwerk) habe ich nicht finden können (im Quick installation guide gibt es nette Bilder ohne Alles  ). Wer keine Ahnung hat und sich nicht zu helfen weiss, wird hier allein gelassen. Außerdem war immer wieder die Rede von einer CD, die ich allerdings nirgends gefunden habe. Positiv finde ich die Dämpferpumpe, praktisch baugleich mit meiner Topeak und um Längen besser als der Schrott von Rock Shox selbst.

Unterm Strich ists nen Versenderbike mit wirklich schicker Optik. Wer keine Ahnung hat und auch kein Interesse an der Materie hat (und nur fahren will - was unterm Strich absolut ok ist!) sollte ggf. zu einem anderen Versender greifen. Für mich hat das breite Grinsen auf einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsfahrt zur Eisdiele  überwogen. Sollten sich technisch noch Negativpunkte aus meiner Sicht ergeben, melde ich mich.

€dit:
Weil es erst vor kurzem Kritik gab im Sinne von "war vor dem Versand nie zusammengebaut":
Die Bremsen laufen "out of the box" absolut schleiffrei, die Schaltung ist knackig schnell. Aufgrund der (minimalen) Abnutzungsspuren an Steckachse und Schaltwerk gehe ich pauschal schon davon aus, dass das Bike definitiv grundsätzlich mal zusammengebaut war.
Jetzt könnte ich sagen: Aber man sieht ja Abnutzungsspuren...sicher, aber die habe ich unterm Strich spätestens nach den ersten 50km. Die Eisdiele ist eben nicht mein weitestes Ziel, hat aber nach den Arbeiten am alten Bike und dem Zusammenbau des Neuen wunderbar gepasst

Unterm Strich: 
Licht und Schatten, technisch muss sich das Bike jetzt beweisen.


----------



## Le_Chiffre (22. Mai 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Unterm Strich ists nen Versenderbike mit wirklich schicker Optik. Wer keine Ahnung hat und auch kein Interesse an der Materie hat (und nur fahren will - was unterm Strich absolut ok ist!) sollte ggf. zu einem anderen *zu keinem *Versender greifen. Für mich hat das breite Grinsen auf einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsfahrt zur Eisdiele  überwogen.


kleine Anmerkung - s.o.

Meine konkrete Erfahrung ist: Die Montagequalität bei Canyon ist um längen besser als bei anderen Versendern! An meinen Rädern stimmten Einstellungen von Lenkkopf, Tretlager und andere Drehmomente, Schaltung etc.

@styl0 . . . und Glückwunsch zu deinem Exceed!

LG
LC


----------



## Condemned87 (12. Juni 2021)

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen mein erstes Canyon Bike erhalten.. ein Spectral 29 CF. Habe ja bereits mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet nach den ganzen negativen Erfahrungensberichten hier im Forum - aber was soll ich sagen? Makellos. Das Bike ist im perfekten Zustand, hat keine Beschädigungen. Die Bremsen sind schleiffrei voreingestellt, die Schaltung funktioniert. Alles ist so wie man es erwarten würde. Im Gesamtpaket ist das schon ein tolles Erlebnis, die Box ist schön gestaltet und man bekommt alles dazu was man benötigt (auch wenn ich trotzdem lieber mein eigenes Werkzeug verwendet habe ).

Natürlich bin ich bisher nicht mit dem Canyon Service in Kontakt gekommen - aber bis hierher alles top und empfehlenswert.

Ein echt schönes Bike!


----------

